# Terra's Pregnancy



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I need your feedback. I know no one on this forum were thrilled to hear of Terra's pregnancy. I have been rather quiet on the subject because of that. I also know that this kind of situation is very much disliked/hated/frowned upon etc. on this forum.

I wanted to know what the correct thing is...to not speak of it on this forum or to talk openly about her birth and pups. The end of her pregnancy is fast approaching and I am going to take her tomorrow to get an Xray to count heads and make sure she can whelp naturally.

I don't want to offend anyone who has expressed to me their dislike of this situation by posting about it. 

I don't want to post about her pregnancy and birth and have anyone think i am encouraging this kind of situation or condoning it.

But I don't want to offend people by NOT posting about it (I know there are a few people that might want to her about her birth and pups).

Should I just ask those who want to know about Terra to PM me?

Thanks.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Kelly, do what you want to do! I read your other post and understand your situation, please don't feel bad about it anymore  

As your SM family, we're supposed to be supportive and accepting of each other. We want to know that everything is well with Terra, and I'm sure we'll all enjoy the puppy pictures if you choose to share them with us


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What's done is done, as they say. Terra is pregnant and is about to give birth to some precious fluffs. I would enjoy hearing about Terra and the puppies and how it is going and seeing pics of them.

I think we have already hashed out the "what you should have done, etc." scenario, and I would like to think, as part of the SM family, that we would support you and embrace the little souls that are coming.

Please post about them and show lots of pictures. The ones that aren't interested don't have to look or respond to the threads.


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

I, too, understand your situation. You are by no means a backyard breeder nor are you advocating breeding to others. I would think that you should share the info and experiences and maybe some of us can even help with questions or concerns. It sounds as though you are being very responsible and got information and such from your vet but sometimes it might help to hear real experiences from "real" people who have been through it!

Our beloved pup that we lost earlier this year delivered a litter last fall and my wife had been through it with her a few times. (NO we were not backyard breeders, we did not do it for profit or one litter after another or anything like that, and YES our baby pups are getting fixed very soon and will not be having pups ever.) My wife, while not an expert or trained or anything like that, was very calm and competent... she took control of all of it and got the mom and pups through wonderfully. Like I said, not an expert or anything but that's the point... you might want input from people in a very similar position to you.  I'm sure there are people on here who are at expert status, though. 

Sooooo long story short, I would say yes, share. If people don't like it, they don't have to read it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> What's done is done, as they say. Terra is pregnant and is about to give birth to some precious fluffs. I would enjoy hearing about Terra and the puppies and how it is going and seeing pics of them.
> 
> I think we have already hashed out the "what you should have done, etc." scenario, and I would like to think, as part of the SM family, that we would support you and embrace the little souls that are coming.
> 
> Please post about them and show lots of pictures. The ones that aren't interested don't have to look or respond to the threads.


 
I agree!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I ditto what Lacie's Mom said!


----------



## Green444 (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't think anyone ever gets tired of cute little puppies. :wub: I hope all goes well with the delivery.
I assume since you are striving to be responsilbe about this that your girl will be spayed. If she has a c-section, will it be done at that time, or do you have to wait?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> What's done is done, as they say. Terra is pregnant and is about to give birth to some precious fluffs. I would enjoy hearing about Terra and the puppies and how it is going and seeing pics of them.
> 
> I think we have already hashed out the "what you should have done, etc." scenario, and I would like to think, as part of the SM family, that we would support you and embrace the little souls that are coming.
> 
> Please post about them and show lots of pictures. The ones that aren't interested don't have to look or respond to the threads.


 :goodpost:

i always love seeing pictures of puppies


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree, share!! I definitely want to hear how the pups are doing1

How far along is Terra? Is she at least 58 days? Dont' xray her too soon, there is no need for it.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Green444 said:


> I don't think anyone ever gets tired of cute little puppies. :wub: I hope all goes well with the delivery.
> I assume since you are striving to be responsilbe about this that your girl will be spayed. If she has a c-section, will it be done at that time, or do you have to wait?


The father has just finished healing from a neuter, so we have no chance of another litter. If she has a c-section, I was thinking of spaying her right then, but Stacy expressed a concern that she knew of someone who did that and the mother's milk dried up. I don't want to interfere with her milk production! I asked my vet about it and he said that won't happen...but I just don't want to take a chance. If she whelps naturally, I am waiting until the pups are weaned to spay, but I haven't decided what to do if she has a c section. 

Also for those that have whelped, what kinds of supplies will I need if the vet feels she can whelp naturally? I have some supplies already (but didn't want to buy everything until I see the vet tomorrow to see what kind of birth to plan for).

I will start a thread tomorrow about what the vet said and a pic of her big belly. I have felt the puppies move and its just so magical.

I appreciate all the support, and I truly love being a part of such a diverse family of fluff lovers. :aktion033:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I agree, share!! I definitely want to hear how the pups are doing1
> 
> How far along is Terra? Is she at least 58 days? Dont' xray her too soon, there is no need for it.


 
Hey girl! She will be about 58-59 days tomorrow!!!!! :chili:


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Off the top of my head... trying to remember from last year... you need like, a whelping basket (we used a plastic container meant to hold ice and drinks for a Halloween party or something, lol) with an old clean towel. This is where the mom will give birth. Something low so you can reach in easy but high enough sides to enclose it. 

Definitely a scissors to cut the cord and also the bulb thing you use to clear the pups mouth after it is born. You'll want other towels on hand, too, to rub the pups clean. There are probably more supplies needed but those are pretty basic.


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Also, make sure to record everything, like order of birth and time, just for your own records. And we dotted the backs of the pups with a bit of an all-natural food color so we could keep the pups straight. 

If it is safe and you feel prepared to handle it, the natural birth is fairly amazing. The day our dog gave birth was incredibly, incredibly emotional. Oh man. 

Our dog gave birth in our backseat. We had taken her to the vet because she was in labor for a long time but not progressing so the vet gave her a shot to help speed things along. The vet was not far from where we were living so we thought we could get home but all of a sudden, she was ready to have them FAST. We pulled in to a parking lot and my wife delivered two pups in the whelping basket in the backseat. I cut the cord and I was just bawling; when the pups breathed and moved, it was such a relief I almost sobbed. Then holding the pups on the way home, I could not even look at them without crying.

Obviously, I am not a mom and have never been through a pregnancy or childbirth. Seeing it firsthand like that was just incredible.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Things happen sometimes,no matter how careful we are. I'd love to hear how all the fluffs are doing. We all know you will make sure they all get good homes. One of our female cockers got pregnant once,we put her in an exercise pen,I ran into the house to answer the phone,not thinking totally forgot for about half an hour that she was in the pen... DUH!:w00t:
Too late,one of our males got her.

Been there....

We also took in a foster that was pregnant,by her own father.... she gave birth like a champ,pups were all healthy too. All we had was a welping box and towels.

Post piccies,we do care!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Please know that we are here for you. Like others have said, accidents happen. Now it is time to think of those special babies and the momma. Those of us who love our babies will truly enjoy sharing your excitement and love of your new bundles! Please bring on the photos! I cannot wait to see them. Best of luck you. All will be fine!! Hugs to all of you!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

To be honest, I don't know the story behind this. I know you were looking at showing? I'm not around much these days, and do not take the time with searching, as I should. So fill me in. What happened? And why?


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> What's done is done, as they say. Terra is pregnant and is about to give birth to some precious fluffs. I would enjoy hearing about Terra and the puppies and how it is going and seeing pics of them.
> 
> I think we have already hashed out the "what you should have done, etc." scenario, and I would like to think, as part of the SM family, that we would support you and embrace the little souls that are coming.
> 
> Please post about them and show lots of pictures. The ones that aren't interested don't have to look or respond to the threads.


Lynn,

Honestly, I love you - and I don't even know you. However, I know that you are kind and forgiving - and that says it all.

~Allie


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> To be honest, I don't know the story behind this. I know you were looking at showing? I'm not around much these days, and do not take the time with searching, as I should. So fill me in. What happened? And why?


Here is the thread to bring you to speed: A shock/suprise


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Definately post pics! I am sure there are even plenty show breeders that have had accidential matings. It won't be the first or the last! 

Wishing Terra and easy and quick delivery!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And don't forget to let us know when she goes into labor so that we can pray for her to have a very safe delivery.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

missiek said:


> Hey girl! She will be about 58-59 days tomorrow!!!!! :chili:


Wow, times sure flies! let us know what the xray says! Do you have everything prepared for her whelping? Make sure you have LOTS of washclothes/small towels handy. you'd be amazed at how many you go through!

I also line my whelping box with potty pads (about 20 of them). That way it's easy just to get rid of the dirty one.

I would only have malayah watch the birth (if she even wants to)- you'll need your attention on Terra and you want to keep her as calm and stress-free as possible. 

You have pedialyte there, right? That is good to give mom if she's been in labor for a while.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Personally, I want to see pictures and hear all about it. I love puppies1 :wub:

If there's is anyone around not interested, they have the option of not taking part.


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Definitely do that! How is she today? How is it going?


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, I took her to the vet aaaannnd...






3 puppies!! :chili: And he measured the birth canal and believes she will be able to whelp naturally based on the measurements of her canal and the puppys' skulls.  

Can you count 3 skulls/spines? 



















Stacy I am hesitating on allowing any of the kids with me for the birth...but it would be Malayah if anyone. I have some supplies and am going out to go get the rest today. 

I will take a pic of her birthing pen when I get it set up tonight. I am putting it in my bedroom. Do dogs go into labor throughout the day, mostly at night, or anytime? I am going to start taking her temp first thing in the morning from now on.

So, anyone want to have a contest?? There will be 2 contests...the person with the closest guess as to male/female ratio...and the person with the closest guess to date and time of birth (approximate time). I will send the winner a little goody bag!!!! 

I am going to start another thread for the contest


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh wow! I have never seen a dog xray! So awesome!

I put this on your other post as well... MalteseLuv. They have SO MUCH info on what to do during whelping, how to prepare and everything. It was so valuable to us when we went through this last year!

So exciting! Good luck! We are all keeping you guys in our thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I for one, would love hearing about the pups and seeing pictures!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - amazing pictures. I agree with Lynn and know that we've hashed over the old news, and now onto the new news of hopefully healthy pups and mom. Hoping everything goes accordingly and then she'll get spayed at least after weaning. Even though your male is neutered, you never know whom she'll come in contact with, and it will keep Terra safer, healthwise.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I wish you and Terra the very best of luck. Awesome pics of the babies!!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Wow - amazing pictures. I agree with Lynn and know that we've hashed over the old news, and now onto the new news of hopefully healthy pups and mom. Hoping everything goes accordingly and then she'll get spayed at least after weaning. Even though your male is neutered, you never know whom she'll come in contact with, and it will keep Terra safer, healthwise.


The vet said to wait until after they are weaned and then she will be spayed. :thumbsup:


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm new here and just learning about all of this but I did read your original post about your pup getting preggo. To me it seems that you are doing everything you can and I would like to hear about it. Good luck to you and your pup for a safe delivery.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Somehow, after seeing the ultra sound - I feel saddened that she will have to go through this - I hope that everything turns out good for her.

I didn't realize that she was so young. Will your vet be there to help you - I didn't know this until my fluffs were very sick - but you can hire vet techs (at least in my area) to work in shifts, around the clock - just an FYI - in case you need it.

Best of luck.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Believe me I was not happy finding out she was pregnant. Paniced was more like it. But I am praying and keeping a positive attitude and trying my best to be there for her.

My veterinarian lives right next door and his office is less than 10 minutes away. I have talked to him and quite a few of the Vet techs and they have all reassured me they will be there for me. My vet said he has to go out of town this weekend (argh!) but will come to my house or drive with me to the vet office if she has trouble. I also have the emergency line just in case she has trouble and my vet isn't home.

Believe me I am doing everything in my power to make sure she is alright and the puppies are well. I saw all 3 heartbeats on an ultra sound today and it just strengthened my drive to make sure everything goes as it should.


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't dwell on the "bad" parts... just concentrate on taking care of your pup and her pups! I hope everything goes very smoothly for you all! 

You may have said this in a prior post but do you know what you are going to do with the new puppies long-term? Like, were you planning on keeping any or adopting any to people you know or looking for responsible owners to adopt? Just curious.

Have you ever raised newborn baby pups before? It is a lot of work but it is really so much fun! :happy: When our dog had her pups last fall, though, I would panic over _everything_. I was at home alone a lot and I had never dealt with new pups so I didn't know what to expect. The mom pup was funny. If she heard someone come into the house, she would take a pup in her mouth and hide him somewhere. (Talk about making me PANIC!) I woke up one morning to find that she had dropped a tiny pup into the cup of my bra that was on the floor. LOL. And when the dad dog came around the bed she stayed in with the babies, she would get super possessive and protective and wouldn't want to him to play with her or the pups... and she was normally so laid back.

Man, I love little mousey sized pups. I will come babysit if you need it. (Where are you at again? haha)


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Rebecca you are welcome to my home anytime for pup-sitting. You aren't too far from Tennessee, right?  I have been reading everything I can on taking care of newborn puppies and I have a few friends here that have raised puppies before so I have a lot of support. As far as what to do with them, I told Marj that unless I find the perfect home, we are keeping them. I do have a good friend interested, but of course I will have them under contract to spay/neuter (among other things) and check out her home environment, etc. But I won't even think of that or of adopting any until they are about 16 weeks old.  I am still formulaing all of that but trust me...the pups are staying here unless an awesome adoptee is out there.

Well, I have taken Terra's temp this morning and just now and both times it was 99.8. So it may be sooner than I thought!!! (gulp!)


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, the pics are amazing. Good wishes for healthy pups and an easy delivery coming your way!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wow at the pictures !! i for one would like to hear all about the pups n the mommy and i will be praying for a safe delivery.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

TB.TL said:


> Don't dwell on the "bad" parts... just concentrate on taking care of your pup and her pups! I hope everything goes very smoothly for you all!
> 
> You may have said this in a prior post but do you know what you are going to do with the new puppies long-term? Like, were you planning on keeping any or adopting any to people you know or looking for responsible owners to adopt? Just curious.
> 
> ...


Did you not have the mom and puppies penned up? They were just out in a bed? 

Kelly, I know you know this, but for the mom's peace of mind, keep her and the puppies in a pen for the first few weeks so she doesn't feel the need to 'protect' the pups from your other dog and kids. Having the puppies just hanging out in a bed in a 'public' area of the house is not a good idea. Triniti may be the most awesome 'dad' ever but he doesn't need access to those puppies when they are newborn, esp if it stresses out Terra. He has no idea those are 'his' puppies, so it's not like you are keeping them from him. After the puppies are weaned, you'll also find that there is little 'mother/child' bond that remains. Emma and Caira (and Caddy and Lois) ignore each other, LOL. 

When I have a litter of pups, I move into our guest room and do not have any other dogs around. It's just the mom and her puppies, so mom can concentrate on taking care of those pups. I let her out to potty multiple times during the day but for the majority of the time, she is in a pen with her pups, and usually, she doesn't even want to leave them. I let her tell me when she needs a break.

Do you have a heating pad? If you have to take Terra to the vet for delivery, remember to bring the puppy box with a heating pad, in addition to the whelping box. They will probably not have that at the vet. 

I would also get some milk replacer to have on hand (like First born, with colostrum) I don't like Isabilic for newborn pups, but will use it when the pups are older. 

Hope it goes smoothly for you!! Is she sleeping with you now? If not, she should be, so you can hear her if she starts digging. Either in a bed, in a crate or in an xpen. Lois started digging around 2am when she had her pups so I was glad I was right there to know when labor had started!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Did you not have the mom and puppies penned up? They were just out in a bed?
> 
> Kelly, I know you know this, but for the mom's peace of mind, keep her and the puppies in a pen for the first few weeks so she doesn't feel the need to 'protect' the pups from your other dog and kids. Having the puppies just hanging out in a bed in a 'public' area of the house is not a good idea. Triniti may be the most awesome 'dad' ever but he doesn't need access to those puppies when they are newborn, esp if it stresses out Terra. He has no idea those are 'his' puppies, so it's not like you are keeping them from him. After the puppies are weaned, you'll also find that there is little 'mother/child' bond that remains. Emma and Caira (and Caddy and Lois) ignore each other, LOL.
> 
> ...


Stacy -- I'm right there with you. I always used a guest room for my mom's and her pups. I would sleep in the bed in the guest room for the first week or so just to make certain that everything was alright. It's best not to let the other fluffs (or children) around the newborn puppies.

I always had a heating pad in the 4 x 4 I used for the whelping box. Of course, it was always covered tightly with towels to ensure that it wasn't too hot for the puppies.

And it is always a good idea to have First Born on hand as well as a syringe and a feeding tube and bottle -- just in case. I pray that all goes well, but you would rather be safe than sorry.

Personally, I didn't get a lot of rest for the last couple of days of my girls' pregnancy nor for the next week or 2. I'm a light sleeper anyway, but any little sound would get me up during this time.

Good luck. Hope all goes well.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Stacy -- I'm right there with you. I always used a guest room for my mom's and her pups. I would sleep in the bed in the guest room for the first week or so just to make certain that everything was alright. It's best not to let the other fluffs (or children) around the newborn puppies.
> 
> I always had a heating pad in the 4 x 4 I used for the whelping box. Of course, it was always covered tightly with towels to ensure that it wasn't too hot for the puppies.
> 
> ...


Feeding tubes can be tricky, esp to a total novice (myself included, LOL) But it is a good idea to have 1cc syringes handy incase you need to do some supplementing. Or if Terra has to have a csection and you're stuck with the puppies for a bit before you can put them on her. I used a nipple from one of those nursing kits and stuck it on a syringe and it made it easy to handle and I knew exactly how much the puppy was getting. I usually have this formula on hand
Just Born Milk Replacer for Puppies at PETCO

it's not the 'best' product out there but for short term feeding, it is decent and has colostrum. I just don't like Isabilic for newborns. 
And then i have a nursing kit like this

PETCO Puppy Nursing Bottle Kit at PETCO

But i just use the bottle to mix the forumla, not to feed it. 


My goal in the first couple of weeks is to make things as easy and low stress on mom as i can. I can't imagine putting her in a situation where she feels the need to hide the puppies, that just seems very sad to me, how frantic she must feel to get those puppies 'safe'. I find the moms feel safe in an xpen, esp knowing that other dogs can't get to the puppies. 

I have a heating pad i put under the puppy box, to make sure it doesn't get too hot. I like using a litter box with a fleece pad inside, it makes it nice and cosy.

I know your kids are super excited about this, but if Terra is a nervous mom, try to limit the time they spend with the puppies. Esp don't let them take a puppy out of her sight. 

Looking forward to seeing your little pups!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Kelly, I know you know this, but for the mom's peace of mind, keep her and the puppies in a pen for the first few weeks so she doesn't feel the need to 'protect' the pups from your other dog and kids.


I moved my round pen in my bedroom and have her normal bed, and the whelping bed in there as well as food and water.






























> Do you have a heating pad? If you have to take Terra to the vet for delivery, remember to bring the puppy box with a heating pad, in addition to the whelping box. They will probably not have that at the vet.


Yes I do! Here's a pic/list of supplies. I still need some nutrical though and am making her some chicken broth and rice for her meal after the whelping.









I have: latex gloves, KY jelly, paper towels, kleenex, trash bags, alcohol wipes, 4x4 gauze pads, 8 large washcloths and 8 small infant wash cloths, 4 receiving blankets (2 pink and 2 blue), unflavored pedialite and dropper, bulb syringe, hemostats, dull children's scissors, dental floss, antibacterial wipes, vaseline, a heating pad, puppy pads, a digital kitchen scale, and a journal to record Terra's temps.

For after the birth I have a small comb, towels, and waterless shampoo spray to clean up Terra. I have puppy formula and a bottle in case her milk doesn't come in as it should.













> I would also get some milk replacer to have on hand (like First born, with colostrum) I don't like Isabilic for newborn pups, but will use it when the pups are older.












Is this brand good? I bought it from Petsmart. The vet was a little concerned that her milk didn't seem like it had come is as he would have liked, but he also said that it can come in after whelping. Either way I have puppy formula standing by!



> Hope it goes smoothly for you!! Is she sleeping with you now? If not, she should be, so you can hear her if she starts digging. Either in a bed, in a crate or in an xpen. Lois started digging around 2am when she had her pups so I was glad I was right there to know when labor had started!


Like I said, she's in my bedroom and I have the room gated from the other pets/kids. She will be safe and quiet in there away from the family. I downloaded some puppy data forms to keep track of their birth, markings (if any), and weight. I also have a form to fill out with all the veterinary info for when they are adopted. My vet wants me to bring Terra and pups in the day after birth to make sure her milk came in and to check out the puppies and their health. Is this standard procedure? ( I am just so afraid of the germs out there!).


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

*Can everyone just get along !!!!*

Hi Kelly,

Oh I am just so excited for you and your upcoming three baby malts.:chili:

I just wanted to say my 2 cents. Kelly is going thru a rough patch, so if you have anything bad to say do not say it at all. She needs support now only, if you want to support her do it if not then bypass her posts.

This is a site for support and all things maltese, how many of you have had a sick fluff or got forbid a death of a beloved dog. How I have cried and laughed with the crazy stuff our Malts do...I have supported you but the beat up on her is not fair. I also appreciate all the kindness some of you have been towards her, thank you for that. 

This was an accident pure and simple. So come on people if you can't dig deep and help her out then shame on you. Sometimes I feel like an outkast as well. I always say positive things and some people on here are just plain rude and ignore. I know who you are I just won't be a part of your petiness. 

Fine spay and neuter thats your choice, rescues thats your choice, to show or not to show your choice. When you get a dog its the owners desicion not yours. How would you like someone to always tell you what to do. But its your CHOICE. 

So Kelly you have taken extreme measures to have a vet, the tech, all the supplies and I hope and pray that it goes well. Don't spay or neuter if you want to show them. Do what your gut tells you. :angry:

I would have not fixed Max I wanted to show him but he grew to be 9lbs and not within the maltese limit. He is very smart and walks like a champion as he has a very long line. But to put him under when he was so little the vet said you should fix him what a mistake. But I love him just the same, because a breeder that sold me Max lied. I know other breeders that have done this so if all the breeders where as responible as Kelly we would all have the best malts. I hope you all think before you speak, words hurt and lifes to short to argue.

Huggs and Kisses Lynda and Maximillian:grouphug:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a litter box for her whelping box with 2 puppy pads underneath a fleece blanket. I am going to place the heating pad under it all when she starts whelping. I also have a rubbermaid tote for a puppy box in case I need to transport the puppies. 

I have heard of calcium to help with contractions (ie Tums) and one person recommended feeding a bit of vanilla ice cream to help with the calcium and caloric intake during her labor. Have any of you heard of this?

I am in NO way allowing any of the kids to touch the puppies for the first few weeks. I am just going to let them in my room one at a time to see them. Like I said, my room will be gated and is pretty quiet when the door is closed. 

I am a nervous wreck! Do you think I have everything?? Am I missing something? Her temp has stayed at 99.8 all day, so could that mean that labor is going to start soon?

thanks!!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Don't worry Kelly everything will be fine, its nerves and excitement. Oh you got me all excited now. Lucky me I am on shift in a few hours and I work till 6am...lol


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kelly -- I don't want to be a pain -- but I can easily see 3 puppies on the xray, but I think I can see a 4th. My Vet has sometimes been wrong in counting the xray, but I'm very good at it.

As far a calcium -- I don't give it during the whelping. I do use the nutrical if the dam has a long labor and is getting tired. After all of the puppies have been born and everyone is settled down, I usually give a little vanilla ice cream.

And -- make certain to have the puppies begin to nurse as they are born. That will also help with the labor. And -- the last puppy may take a lot longer to go down the birth canal. The first 2 are being pushed along by those behind them, but the last one doesn't have any other behind it and also Terra will be a lot more tired by then. It may be several hours between the 2nd and 3rd puppy. Don't be alarmed unless Terra seems to be in distress.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

missiek said:


> I moved my round pen in my bedroom and have her normal bed, and the whelping bed in there as well as food and water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, good for you - you have done a lot of work, and it looks like you are fully prepared for becoming a "grandmother" (wink) 

Best of luck,

Allie


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh bless you Lynda, I am literally bawling my eyes out. :blush: I love you and am so honored at your support and all of you who have supported me. 

I told Stacy first about Terra's pregnancy and I was really nervous about posting about it here...But I wanted to be honest with my friends and get advice/support. Believe me Terra is my husband's and my baby. The LAST thing I ever wanted to do is harm her in anyway. The reason she and triniti weren't fixed were because they were my show dogs. Granted, Triniti was for Juniors and I should have neutered him as soon as we got him...but I didn't. 

I expected to receive rebuke as I know you all love fluffs and I know those in rescue would probably wanna smack me for being so irresponsible.

But I have said all I can say. I have done everything I can do...and I still don't feel its enough sometimes. I was crying to DH last night asking him if I was such a bad dog owner. 

I know with the show bitches pregnancies everyone has been so supportive and excited and loving. No one mentions that they feel sorry for their bitch. I know Terra's too young but I just feel so bad sometimes and try to defend myself.

I do care about you all and I know some of you are my dear friends and others are going to be one day  

I just ask you please believe me when I say I am not some monster BYB! I am a wife of a veteran, a Mom to 4 kids, and I belong to 2 of the best dogs I have ever had.

I am sorry I guess I am just overly sensitive because of all of this and I have been back and forth to the hospital seeing my Mom. She is in the end stages of MS and all these years, at least I could talk to her. My dad died from cancer when I was 15 so my Mom is all I have. Now since her stroke, I go to see her and sometimes she doesn't even know me. It tears me up like nothing has before. 

And then, the days her head is clear and I get that tiny smile, and a,"Hi Kell" from her...well I just want to throw myself over her and sob telling her how I have missed her sooo much.

Well, dang don't know where that came from...

Thanks for listening. I do love you guys.



malteseboy22 said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> Oh I am just so excited for you and your upcoming three baby malts.:chili:
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

missiek said:


> I moved my round pen in my bedroom and have her normal bed, and the whelping bed in there as well as food and water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG Kelly -- talk about prepared. You look like you have an medical clinic on hand.:thumbsup: You really seem to be covering all bases and I know you have Terra's best interest at heart so just relax and breathe deep. Wait a minute -- i think that's what they told me when I gave birth.:HistericalSmiley: I know you're stressed so how about a little levity?. I just had to laugh seeing all of that stuff. I swear like the smoking commercials that show all the bad stuff that can happen if you smoke, your prep looks like a perfect "don't let your dog get pregnant ad.":HistericalSmiley: Who wants to deal with all of this. :w00t: I know you'll do just fine.:aktion033: Do you have another human adult on hand to help you at home? Happy you're getting such great info here. Good luck and can't wait to hear that Terra had her beautiful puppies. She looks so serious but adorable in those pictures!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I am praying for a safe and easy delivery for Terra. :hugging: I support your Terra pregnancy threads and am anxious to see your pics of the puppies and share in your joy.  

A friend of mine is a groomer in Chicago. She had a customer come in the salon with her pregnant dog. The dog's owner openly admitted that she bred her female EVERY heat cycle for the money for her health expenses. (She has diabetes.) My groomer friend said the dog's coat was matted beyond belief down to the skin. The dog was filthy and had a bad temperament. (I'm sure....from all the abuse and neglect.)  Now, that is whom I want to grab and shake and yell at! But, not you....you are trying to do the right thing now. I commend you for that. Hugs.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Kelly, Its so cute how you have all the pink and blue, but are you sure you have enough stuff. I think your over prepared...still waiting. Does Terra need some ice chips...alas I have no kids but my Maxie. He is sleeping by my feet as we speak he is tuckered out. Whenever I cry he always comes over and gives me alot of kisses, he is just too cute. So what is Triniti up too the expected dad? I guess he is wondering why Terra is all couped up and getting all the attention...:biggrin:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kelly -- I don't want to be a pain -- but I can easily see 3 puppies on the xray, but I think I can see a 4th. My Vet has sometimes been wrong in counting the xray, but I'm very good at it.


OM goodness Lynn I thought the same thing!!! I even said that I saw 4 to my vet and he assured me it was 3. Hhhmmm....now I am going to whip out my extra strong glasses and study those xrays again. I appreciate the advice! You are not a pain, trust me, you are such a sweet gentle soul and I love being your cyber-friend.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh my Kelly, Triniti has super sperm...lol


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Mistakes happen even to the best of breeders - particularly to newbies. If you are going to continue showing Terra than don't fix her - do what's best for you and your plans/dogs. Don't feel bullied by people on a forum. 

Nobody should feel sorry for Terra - she is sexually mature - whilst maybe you had planned to do things differently - life happens differently sometimes. 

I find it very interesting to read about preparations for whelping etc. 

It's good to have so many helpful and knowledgeable people on the forum!

Good luck to Terra and you - can't wait to see photos!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok so I went to the link offered that show graphic pictures of the birth and WOW I would be scared to death to go through that. But you look well prepared and I love the comment about "don't let your pup get pregnant ad"

You are prepared and have lots of support. We will be standing with lots of prayers for you and the gang. The price is lots of pictures. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Kelly, honestly? if you've gotten any grief over this, it is just because Terra is so young, not because of anything else. You had the full 'ok' from her breeder to have a litter, just like I had the full ok to breed Caddy, even though she didn't work out for the show ring. I also expected grief and negativity when i first announced she was going to have a litter, but it didn't happen. BUT if I had bred Caddy at a year old (or had an accidental breeding) i would have expected negativity about it and I definitely would have felt like I deserved it. But it worked out in my case and I went on to have really nice puppies, so hopefully it will work out for you. Don't spay Terra just because you feel like you 'should' to make people on this forum happy. See how her puppies turn out and make a decision there. Terra and Triniti have some nice lines behind them so they should be nice puppies! Her next litter, she won't be too young :aktion033:

So just know that her age is the reason why anybody is saying anything! you are obviously more than prepared and dedicated to her wellbeing during this time and I, for one, can appreciate how nerve wracking this can be!! The waiting is the worst part.

Looking at your supplies, looks like you've got everything! i like to have betadine swabs for the umbiliical cords, it seems to help dry out the cords. 

With how 'into' these puppies you will be, the paperwork/identification stuff will probably not be much help. I would think that would be for larger litters or high volume breeders. You'll 'remember' everything, I'm sure. 

I don't think it's entirely necessary to take the puppies to the vet the next day, unless you feel there is a problem. It's not 'standard procedure'. I don't usually take my pups in until about 8-9 weeks for their first vaccinations. 

I usually give calsorb when they start having contractions, but yogurt or vanilla ice cream can be good too. Calcium is supposed to help strengthen the contractions. 

Where she actually going to have the puppies? I usually line the end of the bed in my guest room with old sheets and potty pads and have the whelping box on the end of the bed. Why? Because it's easier on my back!! If you're planning on leaning down into that xpen, it will be a killer on your back.

I box in a small section so she doesn't jump out but i can just sit in a chair at the end of the bed and don't have to lean over









Here is Lois getting ready to have her pups. Of course, she pushed out 3 sacs and no puppies so she didnt' stay at home for long. But you can see how I boxed her in


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Did you not have the mom and puppies penned up? They were just out in a bed?
> 
> Kelly, I know you know this, but for the mom's peace of mind, keep her and the puppies in a pen for the first few weeks so she doesn't feel the need to 'protect' the pups from your other dog and kids. Having the puppies just hanging out in a bed in a 'public' area of the house is not a good idea. Triniti may be the most awesome 'dad' ever but he doesn't need access to those puppies when they are newborn, esp if it stresses out Terra. He has no idea those are 'his' puppies, so it's not like you are keeping them from him.


Wow, judgemental fast? Sorry I didn't spell out every detail of the months with pups but I will do that now to avoid more criticism.

When the pups were born, we were living in a large old cold house. The pups were born prematurely and were very very tiny. I didn't want to just pen them up and let it be, hoping for the best, so yes, I kept them out by me during the day and yes, it was in a bed-ish area and not a pen. It was a deep, wide wicker basket with pads and blankets that was warm and comfy and snug. 

When the pups and the mom were out during the day, 99.9% of the time I was the only one home. My wife works, we have no children and the dad dog was kept in the guest room at these times. It was just me and the pups, not exactly a "public area" where she had to constantly protect them. I just kept them out there by me because I was nervous and wanted to keep a close eye on them, plus make sure they were eating and safe and not to mention warm since it was late fall in an old drafty house. I did kind of gave them their "space"... the mom pretty much ignored me but I felt better because I knew what was going on all the time (I'm pretty much a worrier!) 

On the extremely rare occasion where we were expecting company (which would have really only been like, my parents), the pups and the mom were moved to their room prior to their arrival. And _no one_ had access to see or hold the pups until they were much older and bigger and stronger. Still, though, when the mom could simply hear "other" people in the house, she would hide the puppies while still in her room and since they were very small for a long time (due to being born a bit early), she had no issue carrying them in her mouth for quite some time.

The dad didn't have access to even see the mom or the pups until they were much older and he wasn't allowed to interact or play with them AT ALL until the pups were big enough to be going outside and stuff. However, for as long as the pups were still with the mom, she was still pretty possessive of them and didn't want the dad around one bit.

Whenever I was not right there watching over them in the living room, the mom and pups had their own empty bedroom, about the same as a nice big pen, except this had room for me to lay in there, too, when I wanted. If anything, we possibly bordered on over-protective. We were extremely cautious and extremely observant of everything going on. But thanks for assuming the worst and passively making remarks that imply that I'm so stupid and careless and heartless that I just left the mom and the pups on the floor in a busy living room with fourteen screaming babies, random strangers, various pets and a curious dad dog.

I know that most people on here that make quick judgments defend their actions later by saying they just had the pups' best interest in mind. Looking out for the pups' is wonderful and admirable but give people the benefit of the doubt sometimes! It was brought up on another thread to be passionate while still taking the two seconds to hear the full story. I love my pups: my two darlings that are now a permanent part of the family and the two precious sweeties we had the privilege of helping to raise last fall. Don't always expect the worst out of everyone. I thought people were here to offer information and advice and support, not jump to conclusions and make people feel bad.


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kelly -- I don't want to be a pain -- but I can easily see 3 puppies on the xray, but I think I can see a 4th. My Vet has sometimes been wrong in counting the xray, but I'm very good at it.


I didn't want to say anything because I'm not trained in xray reading or anything--lol--but I thought I spotted a 4th one, too! It could have just been an illusion or something, though...? I don't know but yes, I thought that, too!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Luna'sMom said:


> Mistakes happen even to the best of breeders - particularly to newbies. If you are going to continue showing Terra than don't fix her - do what's best for you and your plans/dogs. Don't feel bullied by people on a forum.
> 
> Nobody should feel sorry for Terra - she is sexually mature - whilst maybe you had planned to do things differently - life happens differently sometimes.
> 
> ...


How do you people come up with such crap - honestly. 

I, for one - DO feel sorry for that little pup, she's a BABY. 

I also feel sorry for the fourteen year olds (oh yes, we have had a handful at less than fourteen years of age) that come into the center that I volunteer at - pregnant. I don’t ostracize them or criticize them - I’m there to help - it's human nature to feel compassion for someone or something knowing that it’s going to cause them pain -

When Kelly first announced that her puppy was pregnant and was apprehensive about people judging her - I told her that it was her business - and it is her business - my opinion stands - like it or not.


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

BTW (sorry, I am replying as I am reading) I agree with Suzi. People who neglect their pups and breed them constantly with disregard to their pup's health and their pup's pups' health.... ugh, those are the people who are terrible. I 100% agree with whoever else it was that said that you seem to be doing SO much to get prepared and take the best possible care of your baby!! Your pup is very, very lucky to have such a wonderful mom. I am still thinking about you and the soon-to-be-here pups. While I was at school all day and unable to get to a computer, I actually wondered if you had posted any updates and if there were any new babies to report!  Make sure to let us know! By the way, how are YOU doing? Sleeping well? Anxious? Emotional? I was a nervous wreck in the last few days, mixed with anxious and emotional and excited. It really, really is like expecting a baby...


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Sandcastles said:


> How do you people come up with such crap - honestly.
> 
> I, for one - DO feel sorry for that little pup, she's a BABY.
> 
> ...


WHOA!!! :new_shocked: that's abit of an over-reaction.

Quite often people anthropomorhise too much with their dogs - yes she (the dog) is young but this is what she evolved to do - she will be fine. 

She isn't 6 months old ... she is a year old which is an Adult in most toy breeds (as I understand it). 

Anyway ON TOPIC!


Kelly - it looks like your very prepared - take the advice of seasoned and responsible breeders such as Lynn and Stacy. Terra will be a great mom and I hope you have some great puppies!. 

NOTE this situation is not your typical 'oops' litter - Kelly is a person interested in showing, who has been showing, who had the authorization of the breeder to breed a litter etc etc.


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Whether or not the pup's age is thought to be or even known to be too young, I do not think that making a big issue out of feeling SO SORRY for the BABY is the right thing to be doing. What is done is done, it was not done intentionally or maliciously or greedily and Kelly is doing everything she can to make it a safe and healthy event. Constant negative and/or judgmental statements are just not appropriate right now, whether or not they are in your opinion correct. Kelly needs our support right now... she seems nervous about what is going to happen and nervous about how her baby girl is going to feel and react and what she will go through. I don't think judgmental comments have a place here right now, especially not when they offer no constructive advice or help to the situation.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Kelly, honestly? if you've gotten any grief over this, it is just because Terra is so young, not because of anything else. You had the full 'ok' from her breeder to have a litter, just like I had the full ok to breed Caddy, even though she didn't work out for the show ring. I also expected grief and negativity when i first announced she was going to have a litter, but it didn't happen. BUT if I had bred Caddy at a year old (or had an accidental breeding) i would have expected negativity about it and I definitely would have felt like I deserved it. But it worked out in my case and I went on to have really nice puppies, so hopefully it will work out for you. Don't spay Terra just because you feel like you 'should' to make people on this forum happy. See how her puppies turn out and make a decision there. Terra and Triniti have some nice lines behind them so they should be nice puppies! Her next litter, she won't be too young :aktion033:


:aktion033: + 1


Also - love the setup you have! Lois looks pleased as pie with it! 

You must have bought puppy pads in bulk though :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> How do you people come up with such crap - honestly.
> 
> I, for one - DO feel sorry for that little pup, she's a BABY.
> 
> ...



I have to agree, a bit of an overreaction. 

I don't think anybody is arguing whether 12 months is or isn't an acceptable time to have puppies, and I don't think Kelly is either. Typically, 18 mos minimum is a more acceptable time to consider having puppies. But, accidents happen and here we are.

Everyone is entitled to an opinion - it just not a good idea to be rude when trying to get your point across.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Luna'sMom said:


> :aktion033: + 1
> 
> 
> Also - love the setup you have! Lois looks pleased as pie with it!
> ...



LOL! YES I did have a lot of potty pads! Better to be safe than sorry, right? Whelping is messy, that's all I have to say :thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

TB.TL said:


> Wow, judgemental fast? Sorry I didn't spell out every detail of the months with pups but I will do that now to avoid more criticism.
> 
> When the pups were born, we were living in a large old cold house. The pups were born prematurely and were very very tiny. I didn't want to just pen them up and let it be, hoping for the best, so yes, I kept them out by me during the day and yes, it was in a bed-ish area and not a pen. It was a deep, wide wicker basket with pads and blankets that was warm and comfy and snug.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

No problem. I do appreciate the concern, honestly, and I didn't mean to jump down your throat but sheeeeeesh. I have received criticism and judgment for things before when it was simply an issue of me not clarifying perfectly what I was saying. I understand that everyone here wants what is best for the pups but we can do it pleasantly AND passionately and find out the whole stories first.  Guess I kind of took that one out on you, sorry.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Kelly, I just looked at the pictures of your supplies and you might want to add a few more things ... (1) Alcohol for cleaning/disinfecting the hemostats before clamping off the cord and for cleaning/disinfecting the scissors (if you use them) to cut the cord. (2) Betadine for applying to the cord once it's cut. Betadine is an antiseptic that helps prevent infection and also help to dry and seal the cord. (3) Quick Stop (the stuff we use to stop bleeding on a dog whose nail was cut too close to the quick). My girl who recently had a litter is fixated on getting rid of the cord on each of her puppies and that's not an uncommon behavior for some dogs. Most do not like the taste of Quik Stop and tend to leave the cord alone once they taste the Quik Stop. I clean the cord with Betadine and while it is still moist I apply the Quik Stop with a Q-Tip. 

Another thought ... about the heating pad. I keep a heating pad set up under the whelping box but do not turn it on until after all the puppies are born, cleaned and resting with their mom. I keep a small plastic crate (Vari Kennel 100) set up next to my whelping pen, line it with a towel, on top of that is a second heating pad that I turn on before the first puppy is born, then the next layer is a fleece blanket. Once the puppy is cleaned up I put her in with her Mom, mom starts licking her baby clean, and baby starts nursing. I leave them together for a few minutes, then move the baby to the crate and cover her with a towel. That gives mom time to rest before the next one arrives and it keeps the new baby out of the way should Mom start moving around too much in preparation for the next birth.

Good luck and keep us all posted.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Kelly, I am praying for a safe and healthy delivery for your baby girl! 

As others have said, what is done is done. You can't change it or go back in time. I think you are doing the very best that you can with the circumstances you are given. Is this an ideal situation? It sounds like you agree that it isn't. I think you have learned from this and I think that is the most important thing. Hindsight is 20/20.

I am not here to judge you. Lord knows, I have made mistakes in my life. I am a newbie. I came here to get to know people, make new friendships, learn from those more experienced than me and enjoy all of the wonderful stories and pictures of everyone's furkids...not to pass judgment.

Sophie is my first maltese. I am owned by 3 golden retrievers also. I have been on two golden retriever lists for about 6-7 years. In all these years on the golden lists, I have only once witnessed so much rudeness. I am not pointing fingers at any one person or the other. I have actually gasped out loud while reading posts from both "sides" of this and honestly would have stopped reading this discussion altogether if I wasn't concerned about Terra. I wanted to be sure that if she had delivered her pups today, that both she and the pups were ok. 

This just makes me so sad...

Please, can we all remember that it is very difficult to understand someone's "tone" through the internet? I know our pups wouldn't act this way and I hope we can learn from them.  Lord help me to be half the person my dogs think I am!

I apologize in advance if I have offended anyone. It is not my intention.


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

It makes me sad that after seven years on pup websites, this is the site where you witnessed the most rudeness!  I am not too terribly far off from newbie status myself but I do love this site dearly and think that most of the people, advice, input, pictures, stories, friendship, answers, recommendations, support... all of it!... is just so wonderful and valuable! 

However, when I was a brand new newbie, I experienced some of the rudeness you spoke of and I also witnessed other newbies experience it as well. I think often it is a genuine misunderstanding or a crossing of signals or something but I agree, it does tend to get a bit harsh and judgmental and hurtful sometimes, which is very unfortunate. 

Regardless of this, I stick around because most people here are really quite lovely. It is also very nice to have others who "get it" when you want to talk incessantly about something pup-related!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Kelly, an update???


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

TB.TL said:


> It makes me sad that after seven years on pup websites, this is the site where you witnessed the most rudeness!  I am not too terribly far off from newbie status myself but I do love this site dearly and think that most of the people, advice, input, pictures, stories, friendship, answers, recommendations, support... all of it!... is just so wonderful and valuable!
> 
> However, when I was a brand new newbie, I experienced some of the rudeness you spoke of and I also witnessed other newbies experience it as well. I think often it is a genuine misunderstanding or a crossing of signals or something but I agree, it does tend to get a bit harsh and judgmental and hurtful sometimes, which is very unfortunate.
> 
> Regardless of this, I stick around because most people here are really quite lovely. It is also very nice to have others who "get it" when you want to talk incessantly about something pup-related!


The Golden Retriever lists that I am on are yahoo groups. The are ran by a "moderator" that is the list owner. Some lists on yahoo groups have a lot of bickering, but my golden lists do not. The list owners of both lists will not tolerate it. The will tell people to go off list if they want to talk that way. That would be difficult here, but perhaps people could PM each other...I don't know. 

I joined this forum several months ago, however I really just looked for info regarding grooming, health, etc. for a long time. Honestly, I was a bit afraid to introduce myself because my Sophie is not a purebred maltese. Her mom is a purebred maltese and her dad is 1/2 maltese and 1/2 toy poodle. Sophie looks more like a maltese, but I feared I would be judged. I did not get Sophie because I wanted a new "designer" dog (maltipoo), I got her because she was the sweetest baby and my heart was hurting from the loss of my 16 year old chihuahua. My chihuahua Sassy died last October and I mourned for several months. When I met Sophie, she melted my heart. 

Anyway, just wanted to clear that up. I am technically not as new as you are, I was just hesitant to jump in with both feet for fear of being judged.

Kind of funny how no matter what the reason is, it never feels good to be judged.:brownbag:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

TB.TL said:


> It makes me sad that after seven years on pup websites, this is the site where you witnessed the most rudeness!  I am not too terribly far off from newbie status myself but I do love this site dearly and think that most of the people, advice, input, pictures, stories, friendship, answers, recommendations, support... all of it!... is just so wonderful and valuable!
> 
> However, when I was a brand new newbie, I experienced some of the rudeness you spoke of and I also witnessed other newbies experience it as well. I think often it is a genuine misunderstanding or a crossing of signals or something but I agree, it does tend to get a bit harsh and judgmental and hurtful sometimes, which is very unfortunate.
> 
> Regardless of this, I stick around because most people here are really quite lovely. It is also very nice to have others who "get it" when you want to talk incessantly about something pup-related!


 
I have to agree with you on this, it didnt happen to me, but I did see some nastiness, I almost quit altogether, but there are a lot on here that are very nice and informative, hang in there!

As for Kelly & Terra, I wish you the best, I wish I lived closer, I would come and help you!! I will be waiting anxiously to get the news of the new puppies....


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think u are very prepared kelly and i would love to hear every single thing about the birth of the pups , hugs to the moomy to be , and to u !! i know how stressed you must be with becoming a grandma and caring for ur own sick mom... about ur mom , she might not remember u everyday but make sure u tell her how much u care whether or not she knows its u or not , tell her , show her , just be there 


oh and about the xray i also thought i saw another little spine .. towards the bottom right on i think the sec pic , maybe not ,, but i think i did .. anyway hugs ..


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Cutie Patootie said:


> Honestly, I was a bit afraid to introduce myself because my Sophie is not a purebred maltese. Her mom is a purebred maltese and her dad is 1/2 maltese and 1/2 toy poodle. Sophie looks more like a maltese, but I feared I would be judged. I did not get Sophie because I wanted a new "designer" dog (maltipoo), I got her because she was the sweetest baby and my heart was hurting from the loss of my 16 year old chihuahua.
> 
> Kind of funny how no matter what the reason is, it never feels good to be judged.:brownbag:


As far as I know, there is no requirement for your puppy to be a purebred or show quality for you to be posting and learning here.  It's sad that you thought you might get judged for that but I don't think it was a completely ridiculous worry on your part, which is even more sad. I think your pup is such a cutie... does it matter that she's not 100% Maltese? It shouldn't! Honestly, how is that any different from any other sort of prejudice, like judging or disliking someone because they are black or gay or whatever? I do understand there are people on here who are very touchy about the purebred aspect but I think that is mostly concerning their own dogs and people asking or accusing them of not being purebred when they are. I would think as long as a person didn't try to represent their dog as purebred or whatever, it wouldn't really be an issue...?

Anyway... I'm going to echo Stacy and ask.... an update on Terra and her upcoming pups yet?!? Is she getting closer or anything yet?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Kelly was on here yesterday at this tme so perhaps she's "busy" with Terra this morning.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

lol ladies I am here. I had an outbreak of the stomach flu with my hubby and kids, but no pups yet. 

Thank you Mary, I will get the things you mentioned and the extra heating pad. It makes sense to give Terra time inbetween puppies to rest.

I am sorry for all of this drama. I am going to start a new thread and please, try to remember, we are all different, like colors. But when we join together its the most beautiful rainbow.

a :grouphug: for all of us.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

missiek said:


> lol ladies I am here. I had an outbreak of the stomach flu with my hubby and kids, but no pups yet.
> 
> Thank you Mary, I will get the things you mentioned and the extra heating pad. It makes sense to give Terra time inbetween puppies to rest.
> 
> ...


Kelly please don't apologize. I just went back and read your OP here and between that and for the most part all the responses, everyone on this thread was over the initial shock and worry and are totally supportive of you. I don't know why or how references to the negativity got dredged up again but I think it's time to leave that all behind and concentrate on you birthing those sweet little puppies. I am blown away by how much detailed info you're getting from Stacy and Mary and how helpful it will be. You are so well prepared and caring. Good luck and - I can't believe your family is sick. Don't they know it just isn't a good time for that? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I know Susan, right?! Aack!! My neighbor kids both started throwing up last night. This morning my 2 daughters started complaining of a stomach ache...and hubby came home from work feeling sick. No barf yet thank goodness! 

I am getting into aromatherapy and luckliy I have some essential oils here that I rubbed on their tummys (ginger!) and it seems to help so far. I am going to make some crock pot chicken soup (and save some rice and broth for Terra's first meal after whelping!)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Kelly, I just looked at the pictures of your supplies and you might want to add a few more things ... (1) Alcohol for cleaning/disinfecting the hemostats before clamping off the cord and for cleaning/disinfecting the scissors (if you use them) to cut the cord. (2) Betadine for applying to the cord once it's cut. Betadine is an antiseptic that helps prevent infection and also help to dry and seal the cord. (3) Quick Stop (the stuff we use to stop bleeding on a dog whose nail was cut too close to the quick). My girl who recently had a litter is fixated on getting rid of the cord on each of her puppies and that's not an uncommon behavior for some dogs. Most do not like the taste of Quik Stop and tend to leave the cord alone once they taste the Quik Stop. I clean the cord with Betadine and while it is still moist I apply the Quik Stop with a Q-Tip.
> 
> Another thought ... about the heating pad. I keep a heating pad set up under the whelping box but do not turn it on until after all the puppies are born, cleaned and resting with their mom. I keep a small plastic crate (Vari Kennel 100) set up next to my whelping pen, line it with a towel, on top of that is a second heating pad that I turn on before the first puppy is born, then the next layer is a fleece blanket. Once the puppy is cleaned up I put her in with her Mom, mom starts licking her baby clean, and baby starts nursing. I leave them together for a few minutes, then move the baby to the crate and cover her with a towel. That gives mom time to rest before the next one arrives and it keeps the new baby out of the way should Mom start moving around too much in preparation for the next birth.
> 
> Good luck and keep us all posted.


Kelly,

This is exactly what I do when whelping a litter. And, yes, your back is going to be tired. LOL

I agree with Stacy that I wouldn't spay Terra right away. You may want to breed her later on to get that "perfect" show puppy that you want. Hold off and see what you want to do once emotions aren't running so high.

I never finished my foundation bitch -- she hated showing and she was my baby girl and spoiled rotten. But, in her only litter (3 puppies), she produced the Lhasa that was #1 for 4 years straight and the all time top producing Lhasa dam. The other boy in the litter also completed his championship. So you just never know. Be patient about the spaying.

Now -- let's talk about an update on how Terra is doing today and what her temp is. I feel like a very nervous Auntie.


----------

